# Great site



## simonlebon (Apr 13, 2015)

Just wanted to share this website, it's not specific to DP/DR, but has a bunch of resources (audio and articles) on anxiety, CBT, mindfulness etc.

http://excelatlife.com/

Also on the android app store (maybe iphone too?) They have several apps with the content you can listen to on your phone.

"Stop Panic and Anxiety" is the name of one of the apps.


----------

